

'NAND flash killer' now up to 10,000 times more efficient - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/20/ucla_meram_hgst/

======
JoeAltmaier
Ok they use the word 'boffin' 9 times in a single-page article. Please.

